

The Forgotten Houseboat Hotels of Kashmir - bane
http://www.messynessychic.com/2015/05/27/the-forgotten-houseboat-hotels-of-kashmir/

======
dalke
Michael Palin stayed in one of the houseboats as part of his 2004 BBC series
'Himalaya'. Can't find a clip of it though.

